# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  EasyFile 6.0.1 IR5 Issues

## marchant

Hi Everyone,

I need some assistance with a SARS Easyfile problem.

The following problems regarding IRP5 and EMP501 are listed:

The IRP5 certificates for previous years have gone missingWhenever I try to edit an employer, all details are greyed outIRP5 certificates cannot be printed once the EMP501 declaration has been submittedOnce EMP501 declaration has been submitted and you try to print the IRP5 certificates, the EMP501 submission simple cancels itselfAnd lastly, when trying to import a Payroll file, it responds with a message saying that a company\employer already exists with an encrypted database

I don't work with Easyfile myself, but the Payroll\Accounting staff.

I have attached an image for in case.

I'll appreciate any help!

----------


## Mike C

Hi Marchant.  Not too sure what you have tried so far, but elsewhere it was suggested that you do a Synchronise (all) and see if it helps.

----------


## Dave A

The image is of a screen where you're setting up or editing an *employer*.

Has all the *employer* information gone missing?

----------


## marchant

Hi Dave, that is correct. The synchronize all did not work.

BUT, i have managed to fix it. I restored a backup made just before E@syfile 6.0.0 was released, and voila! All the information was restored and all is working *cough* except for the work done until now since the backup.

----------

Dave A (04-May-12)

----------


## Dave A

Good to hear you've got past that hurdle. 

Seems like backing up at the end of each session might be a good idea too, given all the problems everyone seems to be having.

----------


## Mike C

Well done - and thanks for the post. It might well help others.

----------

